# Sticky  Cute Pet Photo Contest !!



## petforum

Hi,

Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute kitten or cat photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]

Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.

Many thanks in advance for your photos
Mark
Pet Forums Administrator


----------



## Mycavyangels

Chloe


----------



## bullbreeds

Lovely shot!


----------



## Guest

This two kittens ended up at the back yard breeder (who pretended to be a pet buyer) and were kept alone for long periods which made them quite timid. BYB sounded soooooo nice on the phone and when came to pick them up. Fortunately this cats ended up in a very good home with people who made a hude effort to make them be a normal cats again. Since than we prefer to deliver kittens ourselves.


----------



## bordercolliepup

This is Tiger my 3yr old cat


----------



## Guest

..monkeys!...............


----------



## Dawny

This is Coco.










And this is Chanel. They are both 9 months old now but slightly younger in the pics.


----------



## Vixie

Potty training is so hard for such a litle kitty and my other lovely cats one of which likes a nice cut and tumbledry


----------



## Vixie

couldnt resist posting a fiew more I do have better quality versions of these pics


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Great pics everyone-glad i'm not the person choosing between them


----------



## Guest

Kelly - where is your babies?


----------



## khadijah85

here is my lil girl at 4 weeks


----------



## Cassiel07

I have to enter my cats for this too! Snowball, Magpie, Grandma Happy and the Dude.


----------



## khadijah85

one of tigger


----------



## jeanie

Lilly my rescue babe 4years old


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Elena said:


> Kelly - where is your babies?


Which ones No My oh takes all our photo's and since no-one else is allowed to even breathe near his camera nevermind touch it I will get on his case(like you do) and get a shifty on and post I love taking pics and posting them(you'd never guess) and love seeing everyone elses too


----------



## Hazel08

Jasper


----------



## may

My Babies
Missy, 3weeks


Gem 3 weeks


The Royal family


Apollo 12 weeks



Missy 15 weeks


Two Mums share


----------



## Hazel08

I just love that pic of Apollo  your others are all beautiful too 

Hazel x


----------



## ilovesharpei

here is dudley i have loads of pistures but it wont let me upload them they are to big


----------



## Guest

ilovesharpei said:


> here is dudley i have loads of pistures but it wont let me upload them they are to big


Lovely cat you've got - Sharpie !!!


----------



## ilovesharpei

yes i have just realised that i have posted them in the wrong thread doh!
lolol


----------



## Guest

ilovesharpei said:


> yes i have just realised that i have posted them in the wrong thread doh!
> lolol


Lovely - makes me giggle every time I am looking throguht this thread!


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Here's a few of my kitties.


----------



## Mycavyangels

A few more of my cats

Chloe









Sparkey









Sammy and roxy


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Eli, Zak and Delilah
Eli says-"Dunno whats so funny man?"


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Well it definitely wasn't me!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

"Okay-it was me"


----------



## Siamese Kelly

"I Know there is tit around ere somewhere!"


----------



## Siamese Kelly

I know Burnthwaites Siamese kittens are clever.......................but teaching themselves to read!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Have to say folks Really tough competition-these are fab pics and gorgeous animals Gorgeous i tell thee


----------



## Dawny

Siamese Kelly said:


> Eli, Zak and Delilah
> Eli says-"Dunno whats so funny man?"


Somebody watches Emmerdale!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Occasionally Dawny, when our Dingle Clan and the rest of our troops allowWe also have Delilah and Cain, and The Mitchells and Max and Paddy(Phoenix Nights,Road to nowwhere) and previously The Farscapes and The RomansMyself and my OH always theme each litter,just for our own bit of fun and the themes we pick as with the names of your kids always seem to suit their characters too


----------



## daveleeuk

Picking them up February 2nd


----------



## colliemerles

and when you do pick them up,,lots of pictures please,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk

colliemerles said:


> and when you do pick them up,,lots of pictures please,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Of Course! 

SO excited - 9 days woop woop


----------



## colliemerles

have you got lots of toys and scratch posts and stuff,,i think two kittens together is such fun,watching them play fight and chasing each other about,, then they curl up together and crash out and sleep,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk

colliemerles said:


> have you got lots of toys and scratch posts and stuff,,i think two kittens together is such fun,watching them play fight and chasing each other about,, then they curl up together and crash out and sleep,,,,,,,


I'm ordering a, well, I can't be arsed to explain follow the link

That one or one like it, I havn't decided yet


----------



## Guest

Tweedle Dee said:


> Here's a few of my kitties.


Ohhhh....aaawww......thats last pic in a BABY Chair?!


----------



## Vixie

daveleeuk said:


> I'm ordering a, well, I can't be arsed to explain follow the link
> 
> That one or one like it, I havn't decided yet


it looks great I bet they will love it


----------



## may

Mazpahs Mischief Maker .........Missy is now 21 weeks old


----------



## Siamese Kelly

davylee-your kitts look beautuful,ignire my question on general chatObviously i hadn't been here yetMayMissy is stunning,a real credit to you


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Elena said:


> Ohhhh....aaawww......thats last pic in a BABY Chair?!


He (Mojo) is now a year old and still has a thing about pushchairs, my 2 year old daughter pushes him around, its really funny. His pal Monty (in the top pic) travels in the shopping trolly at the bottom...maybe i should buy her a twin pram to accomodate them both LOL!!!

Ang x


----------



## Guest

A few months ago.......


----------



## Guest

Tweedle Dee said:


> He (Mojo) is now a year old and still has a thing about pushchairs, my 2 year old daughter pushes him around, its really funny. His pal Monty (in the top pic) travels in the shopping trolly at the bottom...maybe i should buy her a twin pram to accomodate them both LOL!!!
> 
> Ang x


I've got a pet-stroller ( as my cats are big and heavy); If I have to take a few kittens for vaccination - or a couple of adults for a buster I am always using it. My Vets just adores me to walk in with that thing and with a few kittens sitting in there!


----------



## Vixie

Elena said:


> A few months ago.......


Elena your kittens are stunning........you keep making me jealous


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> Elena your kittens are stunning........you keep making me jealous


Ohhhhh..............


----------



## petforum

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the great photos so far, i've already featured quite a few really good ones on our popular cute pet photo site DailyPets (Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets).

Keep sending any new ones in though, i've been contacted by a popular UK womens magazine who may want to feature one of your pets in their magazine to.

The more photos the better!!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Siamese Kelly

A few months ago.......
I agree Elena your cats/kitts are sinfully cute and great eye candy Bet you get some looks when you and yours are out


----------



## raven

This is Misty my rescue 6yr old BSH


----------



## decadent

This is loco my kitten


----------



## Poppyrog

OMG I have never seen such an array of gorgeous looking puddy cats!!

Why don't my cats ever sit still when I want them to! They never hang around long enough for the picture, got loads of blurred fuzzy cat like pictures.


----------



## petforum

Hi,

These are all great photos, keep them coming in. Make sure to upload them all to the new 'Pet Photo' section available from the top menu bar. We have categories for all popular pet breeds where they can be uploaded and people can comment on them, give them ratings out of 5 stars and even send the photos to friends as an 'eCard' with a message attached.

Any photos you upload to your own members gallery will automatically appear as thumbnails on your pet forums profile pages!

Have fun
Mark


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Loco looks sooo cute Bet she's a real joy to waste the days and nights away with-wow-loads of fab photo's-love em


----------



## decadent

hehe thanks. She is absolutely insane but i love her, she's so much fun. Right now it's the mystery of where has she hidden her coller lol.


----------



## suchadra

HERES MINE (WELL ONE OF THEM)


----------



## Siamese Kelly

HERES MINE (WELL ONE OF THEM)
 What toothpaste does she prefer I mean a girl never knows when she might cross paths with the fur equivalent of George Clooney


----------



## raven

KINGSLEY


----------



## may

Gizmo


----------



## LousKoonz

http://www.petforums.co.uk/54647-post10.html
^^^^^^
all mine in that post, oh and the two photo's that escaped me earlier lol ...

Lady Panther









Storm MKII


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Gizmo 
OMGI am in luurrvvve-how handsome is this chap


----------



## Thoth

Cashew my oriental black








Charma my egyptian mau


----------



## colliemerles

they are beautiful,, cashew has a lovely shiny coat, ( he looks abit angry tho,) gorgeous cats,, lovely


----------



## staceyscats1

This Harvey my baby


----------



## Victoria311617

Heres my baby corey with one of her roomies


----------



## colliemerles

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a cute picture,,lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## staceyscats1

This is Harvey and his dinner lol


----------



## Vixie

grear pics they are all lovely cats


----------



## Victoria311617

these are my babies storm my tabby the one in the hat is of her when she was a baby and rogue my b/w mums to be!


----------



## may

Guinness just waiting for her babies to arrive


----------



## may

Guinness and Pearl with there babies


----------



## Guest

Thoth said:


> Cashew my oriental black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charma my egyptian mau


HANDSOME BABIES!


----------



## Guest

staceyscats1 said:


> This Harvey my baby


AAAwwww.... Love those sugar pink paw pads!


----------



## Guest

Victoria311617 said:


> Heres my baby corey with one of her roomies


Brilliant picture!!!


----------



## Guest

Victoria311617 said:


> these are my babies storm my tabby the one in the hat is of her when she was a baby and rogue my b/w mums to be!
> View attachment 2479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482


Great pictures, Victoria!


----------



## Guest

may said:


> Guinness just waiting for her babies to arrive


Yummy mommy!


----------



## Guest

may said:


> Guinness and Pearl with there babies


Lovely picture! Made my day!


----------



## may

Anele Jessica said:


> Lovely picture! Made my day!


Thanks the girs are doing a wonderful job with the babies


----------



## daveleeuk




----------



## Guest

Dave - you're a proper cat person!


----------



## Natik




----------



## may

They are sooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Guest

What a characters!


----------



## jsands9898

Here is my new cat Ben. He is 5 months old. We got him from the RSPCA 2 weeks ago. Unfortunately he got Cat Flu from the centre and two days after getting him he started sneezing. He's better now though (after a few trips to the vet!)


----------



## MrsNik

Am I too late to enter this??? Just incase Im not....

My kitten Matilda snoozing lol


----------



## SavannahKitten

Is this contest still open? Just in case it is...

DOLLYCATS RAPUNZEL
Brown spotted Bengal female aged five weeks









DOLLYCATS BRAM STOKER
Snow spotted Bengal boy aged 12 weeks and posing for his going home photo









DOLLYCATS SPITFIRE
Brown spotted Bengal boy looking as proud as punch in his going home photo


----------



## may




----------



## Madness

ok ..

i will join you..














































regards


----------



## MorningMonster

Here you go!

This is a piccy of Lilly & Jake. Isn't it nice to see a brother and sister getting along so well! They adore each other :0)


----------



## Vixie

the youngest and eldest pet members of my family Vixie the maine coon kitten and 14 year old Ben the border collie


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Here's some pic's of my new little Maine coon kitten Mimosa, she is just over 8 weeks in these pic's.....Angela.




























And here she is with my Blue Mitted Ragdoll Whisper.


----------



## Guest

So many phantastic pictures!!!! WOW! I must do a few more too......


----------



## may

Black Oriental girl age two weeks from the 'Flowers' litter 


Lilac point boy age two weeks from the Fragrance litter


----------



## Guest

Heres some pics of a couple of my babies.
View attachment 2911


View attachment 2912


View attachment 2913


View attachment 2914


----------



## Guest

may said:


> Black Oriental girl age two weeks from the 'Flowers' litter
> 
> 
> Lilac point boy age two weeks from the Fragrance litter


They are absolutley gorgeous!!!!! you must be soooo proud.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Just been catching up os the picsThese are fantastic to see,absolutely beautiful cats,love the oriental gal May and then again i'm a sucker for a promising Lilac Guinness,Pearl and Gb's have done you proud againAngela-if i lived nearer to yourself i may have kittynapped your Mimosa


----------



## may

5 KITTENS AGE TWO WEEKS
PEARL's LITTER


----------



## may

AND HERE ARE THE OTHER 5 KITTENS
GUINNESS's LITTER


----------



## Saynamore

Here's some of mine. Couldnt pick so put a few of them............










































Take your pick, pmsl


----------



## MrsNik

Victoria311617 said:


> Heres my baby corey with one of her roomies


Haha the kitten in the crate with vikki's dog is "bob"....He is my Matilda's brother


----------



## mazcamps




----------



## Guest

Brilliant pictures!


----------



## roundoakgallery

Pusky on his extended sofa.....


----------



## may

*This little boy says RICE is yummy*


----------



## steff79

scampy chops!!


----------



## steff79

scampy & libby


----------



## steff79

scampy the dare devil!!










& er not so cute!!


----------



## steff79

libby


----------



## steff79




----------



## Jayuzuri

Some of our kittens from Jayuzuri Bengals


----------



## colliemerles

gorgeous pictures everyone,, beautiful cats and kittens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bubbles

this is my beautiful Jazz!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

lovely photos!! hard 2 choose?


----------



## Siamese Kelly

jazz looks so cute BubblesSecond and third that Colliemerles and Rottie-they are fantastic pics of wonderful cats/kitts-great idea


----------



## whassupbud55

This is our Burmese, Minina. 3 years old.










and 6 months having a shower!










Just chillin!


----------



## Guest

heres some of my family,including new ragdoll kittens.


----------



## Guest

and some more


----------



## SavannahKitten

Clare - your sig?! Looks funny!


----------



## SavannahKitten




----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> and some more


Thats interesting looking cats! LOL


----------



## colliemerles

clare7577 said:


> heres some of my family,including new ragdoll kittens.


they are so beautiful,,, gorgeous. lovely kittens,,,,,,,,


----------



## suki001

my baby chewy










my other babies george and mildred


----------



## Kay73

suki001 said:


> my baby chewy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other babies george and mildred
> 
> Here are some pics of Macy & Shadow


----------



## daveleeuk

Anele Jessica said:


> Dave - you're a proper cat person!


lol, what makes you say that?


----------



## may




----------



## minnie

gorgous little kitty looks like shes hugry lol


----------



## Guest

daveleeuk said:


> lol, what makes you say that?


the way you taking pictures! (angles, paws.....etc...yuo see that cuteness) and also - the way kittens relaxed in you presence in any available space!


----------



## Guest

may said:


>


another sleepless night.......


----------



## Lisa M

may said:


>


Utterly Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## may

Lisa M said:


> Utterly Gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you  she is the sweetest little girl but the smallest I've ever had


----------



## roundoakgallery

I think this is the biggest cat I've ever met!

roundoakgallery - animal art


----------



## xxSaffronxx

My little poser - Saffron!!!


----------



## Guest

some of my lot!


----------



## Guest

and some more..(guess what ive been doing today!)


----------



## Guest

roundoakgallery said:


> I think this is the biggest cat I've ever met!
> 
> roundoakgallery - animal art


Is he Maine Coon?


----------



## roundoakgallery

Anele Jessica said:


> Is he Maine Coon?


He's definately got a mane!










roundoakgallery - Animal Art. 
Quality Greeting Cards, Animal Portraiture, Animal Prints and Orginal Artwork.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

roundoakgallery said:


> He's definately got a mane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roundoakgallery - Animal Art.
> Quality Greeting Cards, Animal Portraiture, Animal Prints and Orginal Artwork.


WOW-bit on the small side for me but gorgeous


----------



## Saikou

This thread definitely has the "aaaaaahhhhhh" factor 

These are my contributions :


----------



## may

Saikou said:


> This thread definitely has the "aaaaaahhhhhh" factor
> 
> These are my contributions :


They are all beautiful! love the baggy picture


----------



## Guest

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww................................


----------



## Elmstar

Neelix, our ginger tom. Top cleaning "his" staffie Buffy's ears, middle doing a spot of babysitting and bottom chilling after a hard day's work.























Fiona
Elmstar Bengals


----------



## Guest

Lovely pictures!!!


----------



## Vixie

great pictures, lovely cat


----------



## Amy_1984

If this is still open.... This is Ollie, Im new to the forums also, so im not sure if im allowed to enter


----------



## may

Awww Ollie is lovely


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Great pics Fiona-love that Neelix takes care of his dog-whoever said cats have it easy


----------



## minnie

chubbs sleeping and asking for food


----------



## KatieJ

Ooooh, can't help myself! 
I indulged in a bit of cat rescue this past year and I have some lovely photos, here are a few.

Wee'un - rescued from a cement mixer & bottle fed from newborn:









Wee'un (a boy) grown up and fostering the next generation, he makes a lovely mummy considering he had a human one. The little grey thing is Hope, born in a shelter where all four of her siblings died:


----------



## scousegirl

This is George he loves his bed. lol


----------



## Elmstar

Love the pics katie, by the look of that belly s\he has been getting plenty to eat 

I have a soft spot for ginger cats as my first ever pet was a ginger.

Fiona


----------



## carol

9 weeks old, 

MERLIN


----------



## Elmstar

carol said:


> 9 weeks old,
> 
> MERLIN


That's a strange looking cat Carol  Cute though.

Fiona


----------



## Selk67U2

*Here's one of my new Norwegian Forest babies, I just could'nt resist taking this, she was taking a look at the world outside the nest.*
New Page 1


----------



## colleen

How cute! It looks like she doesn't know if she wants to come out yet.


----------



## may

Selk67U2 said:


> *Here's one of my new Norwegian Forest babies, I just could'nt resist taking this, she was taking a look at the world outside the nest.*
> New Page 1


Awww what a lovely little baby I just love them when they start to look outside the nest


----------



## Alansw8

Dont mess with me i am harder than i look!!!!


----------



## Alansw8

You got me eating out the palm of your hand


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I couldn't resist adding one of Darwin, he is just so cute and poseable ( but I am his slave so I am very biased!!!)


----------



## Sally61

Tilly, just 10wks old... is that cute or is that cute?









(She's not really in the washing machine... just sat in the door)









Benny playing at spider-monkey-cat









Awwww..........loves young dream


----------



## Selk67U2

*Fab pikkies Sally*


----------



## Sally61

I hate to sound thick but how do you get your pic on full page?


----------



## crofty

Toby & Darwin said:


> I couldn't resist adding one of Darwin, he is just so cute and poseable ( but I am his slave so I am very biased!!!)


 I want him!!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous bengal tummy!!!!! Who is he bred by?


----------



## crofty

_*When I'm a big puddy cat I wanna be just like you*_


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhh, bless, lol. Love it*


----------



## Lynsey

Love this one of Naavah!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Darwin is a Silverglam Bengal from Jill Fyfe - Glitterglam/Silverglam.

She does still have some silver babies available at the moment website is

Bengal cat breeders - Glittergalm Bengals See our stunning Bengal cats


----------



## crofty

Toby & Darwin said:


> Darwin is a Silverglam Bengal from Jill Fyfe - Glitterglam/Silverglam.
> 
> She does still have some silver babies available at the moment website is
> 
> Bengal cat breeders - Glittergalm Bengals See our stunning Bengal cats


Ahhh I thought so! Betula is a Silverglam too, shes an ex-breeding queen  Oh dont tempt me with kittens!!  Betula's father is Spotsalot Quicksilver, i love him!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Did you know Spotsalot Quicksilver is available as a pet now?

Have a look on the site


----------



## crofty

Toby & Darwin said:


> Did you know Spotsalot Quicksilver is available as a pet now?
> 
> Have a look on the site


Yes I know i saw last night 

My OH would go mad but i have just emailed them to enquire.....


----------



## Selk67U2

> My OH would go mad but i have just emailed them to enquire.....


*Hehe, Crofty......no harm in enquiring, lol*


----------



## crofty

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, Crofty......no harm in enquiring, lol*


 I dont think their email is working they've put a notice on the site... betula probably would be very angry if i brought another cat home, my OH would actually leave me.... but god he's gorgeous, the cat that is!! Have you had a look at him on the glitterglam site?


----------



## Selk67U2

*No, not looked, have you a link ?*


----------



## Beardy

This is Lily in the shower


----------



## crofty

Selk67U2 said:


> *No, not looked, have you a link ?*


He's Spotsalot Quicksilver
Kittens / Cats for sale by Glitterglam Bengals


----------



## Selk67U2

*Wow, there's some beautiful cats/kittens on there, can see why you'd want one, lol*


----------



## crofty

Selk67U2 said:


> *Wow, there's some beautiful cats/kittens on there, can see why you'd want one, lol*


Oh they are all beautiful but i have a huge soft spot for Quicksilver


----------



## daveleeuk

Have I won yet?


----------



## chestnut

This is one of my fav pics of our bengal Tamra


----------



## chestnut

crofty said:


> I dont think their email is working they've put a notice on the site... betula probably would be very angry if i brought another cat home, my OH would actually leave me.... but god he's gorgeous, the cat that is!! Have you had a look at him on the glitterglam site?


My girl tamra is from there, they have some fab cats, utterly stunning!!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Awww, how cute is she*


----------



## chestnut

Very cute, but does have a pure bengal personality. Just a little bit of a monkey, although incredibly loving, and still just a baby she even sucks her paw


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhhh, bless her, lol*


----------



## Guest

Bailey holding and smelling his daisy chain!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Heres one of my babies,*


----------



## may

MAZPAHS MISCHIEF MAKER(aka Missy)
Missy at the Lakeland show age 9 months old


----------



## Siamese Kelly

may said:


> MAZPAHS MISCHIEF MAKER(aka Missy)
> Missy at the Lakeland show age 9 months old


GORGEOUS!And then some


----------



## Siamese Kelly

We are family-Burnthwaites Angels and Muppets on a rare posse shot together


----------



## Angeli

Angelic face ??!!! Mmmm


----------



## bee112

Alfie 11 weeks old..









Alfie using his cuteness to get away with whatever he wants!


----------



## janet001

Kung fu cats..... Ash and Freedom


----------



## kittycats84

View attachment precious.bmp








lucky is the black cat, also 57 days pregnant and precious is the lilac bsh..


----------



## helz

At 7 weeks old... 
...They all look so innocent, but look at the scratches on the door frame!


----------



## NamaraPets

Behind the wire "I didn't think you would notice"


----------



## ZAX

*Hi all my cat of only 1 year 10 months died 2 days ago why we arent to sure but he was found by a neighbour lying with his face half in the stream and I my wife and kids are devestated, my dog loved him and we also have his mother who is a lovely cat but for some strange reason this happened. So I post a picture of our family member and cat Nelson lying in bed with our dog Casper

thanks all*


----------



## ClaireLily

Here is my little princess Tiffany, she was 8 weeks in this pic but still looks like she needs a trip to the hair dresser, whats with her tri-length fur? Cute as hell tho and she knows it.


----------



## nanamoo

this is my kitten marmalade in a couple of his fave sleepy spots


----------



## Guest

Shila and Isis northern Inuits

Biscuit 10 week old moggy


----------



## chelseafolds

This is my scottish fold Buzz n my dog Ruby! 

SOOO CUTE don't u think..?


----------



## raggs

I captured ALFIE in this pose lol, im sure most of us lads have had this look after a good night out hahahaha.


----------



## Kay73

bless he looks hungover lol


----------



## funkycub

Ella









Effie










As babies








Now


----------



## KitCats

my gorgeous Shelby taking a snooze (4 months old)


----------



## Purrrrfect

I think out of my 6 cats i will enter Shyla. 

Because......

It was late January 2000 A friend came to visit carrying a cat box. When she opened it I saw the thinnest most frightened cat i had ever seen in my life. She looked around 6 months of age being so small. The reason she was being offered to me. Is her previous owner had badly beaten, abused and starved her along with her litter mates. They were also left in a shed out in the cold. 1 of her litter mates had to be put to sleep and 1 had to have an eye removed due to the abuse they suffered.

She had already been called Shyla due to her shy disposition. After my friend left Shyla hid behind my chair for days on end. I used to sit on the floor day and night and talk to her gently and offer her food and water. She soon came to trust me and came out. It soon became apparent that she was not well. I took her to the vets and she was diagnosed with a bad case of cat flu due to the dirty cold conditions she was kept in previously. They didnt think she was going to make it. They also informed me that although she was quite thin and small she was actually closer to 1yr old. Her tiny size was down to being undernourished and neglected. I had to take her back to the vets every other day for treatment. After a month or so of doing this she made a full recovery.

She is now 9 1/2yrs old and the happiest most lovable cat you could ever hope to meet despite the terrible start she had to life. Although she still bolts at sudden noises and is very wary of strangers. She is also a very special cat because she is pure white with 1 blue and 1 yellow eye and i love her dearly.


----------



## Cazmatch

Tilly, Teddy & Thomas. Handsome boy, Thomas and cool dude teddy.


----------



## WhiteNile

Qetesh, my Egyptian Mau, at around 17 weeks old.


----------



## angeleyes

My Baby she is 16 weeks old and sooooooo cute! loves cuddles!


----------



## scosha37

All these CATS are sooooooo Gorgess!!!....so glad i have one now!!


----------



## Mochali

Our latest addition...Mochali Simoriah, Tyla, a chocolate tortie


----------



## KarenHSmith

Gorgeous pictures everyone.


----------



## Saynamore

VICTOR THE VICTORIOUS










Please could we have an update Admin as to whether the photo contest is actually gonna happen? Is there a closing date or anything like that?


----------



## Maxwell

5 naughty Bengal babies...


----------



## JANICE199

what a fantastic picture..well done you


----------



## lymorelynn

the little one on the left is my baby coming to me in November


----------



## JANICE199

lymorelynn said:


> the little one on the left is my baby coming to me in November


beatifull have you picked a name yet?


----------



## GMRxIxHENDERSON

nice pics most of them are cats  no puppys?


----------



## jostecoe

Would like to enter my girl aged 4 months


----------



## shanba

my ginger girl sammie


----------



## .liviloo.

This is my Phoebe  sorry they're large


----------



## ColeosMummy

Do i look like i belong in a cage to you? Let me oooouuuut!


----------



## chaospony

Awwwww all of them are so cute!!!!!!
Here are some of mine..
Kota (RIP)

























Kola









Tanka
















I'm hiding you can't see me!


----------



## ColeosMummy

i love the one of Tanka dancing lol x


----------



## chaospony

ColeosMummy said:


> i love the one of Tanka dancing lol x


She goes mad for her toys!


----------



## ColeosMummy

bless her x


----------



## bshcatz

preston our blue boy


----------



## BlueCat

bshcatz said:


> View attachment 11089
> 
> 
> preston our blue boy


OMG! He is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! His coat must be so super soft!!


----------



## Guest

Freedom.....


----------



## emmar

*hope i'm not to late










*


----------



## JANICE199

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Freedom.....
> View attachment 11233


*lol FREE now thats what i call cute*


----------



## Hood49

He are some pictures of Victor (14 months old MC)


----------



## von40

Here are my cats
1- Kitty Kat 8 months
2- Charlie 10 yrs Dad to Gizmo and Smokey
3- Gizmo 6yrs
4- Marg 4yrs
5- Smokey 7yrs


----------



## von40

And last but not least
6- Jessie mother to Gizmo and Smokey


----------



## Bengal_Lover

View attachment jensen12001.bmp


















My Bengal Jensen when he was a kitten xxxxxx


----------



## lottie1980

This is Roxy, she's a BSH variant and has semi long hair!! I've had her for almost 3 weeks now and she's adorable


----------



## missy

Here are a few pics of Betty and Barney.

X


----------



## pinkbutterflys

a few of my kiwi


----------



## Cyberfyn

Dexter! ten week old Main Coon.










Don't let the innocent face fool you... He's a little bugger 

Ian F.


----------



## charmed73

*14 week old Siamese Nero*



















*15 Month old Grey Cat Maxwell*










16 Month old Very Naughty Tortie Star


----------



## bshcatz

Preston and Bella


----------



## squashynose

Mog at 8 weeks, started out as a goofball...








Then grew into this!


----------



## pinkbutterflys

still lovely tho =] x


----------



## kim_g_123

My 2 beautiful boys


----------



## MikeNSwiss

Luis -- Our Swiss Oberland four and a half year old cat..


----------



## Hood49

Here is a nice one!


----------



## roundoakgallery

Monster???


----------



## lymorelynn

roundoakgallery said:


> Monster???


rofl!!! Basement cat!!!:devil:


----------



## bee112

lymorelynn said:


> rofl!!! Basement cat!!!:devil:


Ha ha that made me chuckle


----------



## rachel_mannix

Here's a couple of pics of my two bundles of joy, Milo and Maisy


----------



## Katie&Cody

Just emailed mine to Mark not sure how to upload yet.
Great pics everyone!
x


----------



## Firealive

Hood49 said:


> Here is a nice one!


That is just tooo cute!!!


----------



## claree

just a young'un










..getting older (despite being in a pushchair - which used to be his favourite place to sleep !)










..recently !


----------



## KarenHSmith

Great pictures


----------



## siany

Mau mau kitten, stunning......... :001_wub::001_wub:
My Egyptian Mau Akila had 5 stunning silver little bunndles of fun


----------



## deedeedee

Aw how gorgeous - that 1st picture is lovely - bless them

D x


----------



## raggs

hi Siany, what a fantastic litter of kittens, they look so healthy , well done..............Chris.


----------



## siany

raggs said:


> hi Siany, what a fantastic litter of kittens, they look so healthy , well done..............Chris.


Thank you!


----------



## han89

what about this cheeky chap. Oscar, not sure of his breed, mix or just a plain moggy!


----------



## han89

what about this cheeky chap. Oscar, not sure of his breed, mix or just a plain moggy!

http://photos-d.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v182/242/52/528870077/n528870077_2323939_8713.jpg


----------



## lymorelynn

siany said:


> Mau mau kitten, stunning......... :001_wub::001_wub:
> My Egyptian Mau Akila had 5 stunning silver little bunndles of fun


They are toooo gorgeous!!! I've just been drooling over Qetesh (Whitenile's Mau) and then had a look to see if I could find any for sale! Yours are stunning Siany!


----------



## siany

lymorelynn said:


> They are toooo gorgeous!!! I've just been drooling over Qetesh (Whitenile's Mau) and then had a look to see if I could find any for sale! Yours are stunning Siany!


Maus are sooooooo gorgeous and amazing, they are like dogs in a cats body, they can play fetch and go for walks! Mine roll over for their tummies rubbed


----------



## Alansw8

Its my den Keep out!!!:cryin:


----------



## Alansw8

Lets play tug of War :w00t:


----------



## vikkizz

this is our lil baby pharoh


----------



## Tinks magic

Here you go baby Tink


----------



## Hils48

Here is Lily


----------



## Hils48

And Charlie!


----------



## JoWDC

Heres Lucky


----------



## JoWDC

And Patch!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

This little chap doesn't have his pedigree name yet but we lovingly call him
FOXY! :001_tt1:


----------



## tuti2290

My lovely kitten. His name is Tuti and he is 2 month y o. His coat is look like a tiger's coat.


----------



## sazzyuk

Please I can I put forward my two babies? 

Smokey









Rusty


----------



## chelleb2




----------



## Mochali

:biggrin5:


----------



## thedogsmother

Syd


----------



## Shin

Sorry about the multitude of pics here, but I do love my lot 









Bandit and Tia









Baby Tia









Norman and Tia









Smokey, Bandit and Sooty (top to bottom)









Baby Bandit









Sooty, the most beautiful cat 









Sooty and her favourite 'toy' 









Smokey/Momo

Sorry about that!hehe


----------



## joote

moz looks a bit silly but dahlia is a cutee


----------



## lymorelynn

Mochali said:


> :biggrin5:


Ahhh! What an adorable picture! Perfect for Mother's day or a new baby card!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gingeroon

here are my boys  Henry & Milo


----------



## RowanWolf

Joote, that black and white kitty is adorable 
I want to kiss that spotted nose lol


----------



## joote

RowanWolf said:


> Joote, that black and white kitty is adorable
> I want to kiss that spotted nose lol


heh, all you would need to do is say "gimmi kisses" and she'd kiss you! lol



lymorelynn said:


> Ahhh! What an adorable picture! Perfect for Mother's day or a new baby card!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


I've got a similar one too, cats make amazing mothers.


----------



## joote

xxSaffronxx said:


> My little poser - Saffron!!!


hehe love the middle one just chilling out in the litter tray lol


----------



## Rosieragdoll

This is Stella. 
8Weeks old 
Going to her new home on 7th March
Just thought i'd share her with you.


----------



## chelleb2

she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## janet001

One of our babies  3 weeks old


----------



## uniquat

hi, just may take the chance to show my little Beauty...7 months old Burmilla/Asian..but tiny[/IMG]
Gertrude/uniquat


----------



## joote

uniquat said:


> hi, just may take the chance to show my little Beauty...7 months old Burmilla/Asian..but tiny[/IMG]
> Gertrude/uniquat


awwww totally adorable!


----------



## uniquat

Thanks 
I am also in love with black and white kittens..beside my asians..(got more)
Gertrude
Austrian living in Hungary


----------



## pettpaintings

Wow you all have such beautiful cats I have just feasted my eyes on all the piccy's in this thread~ superbxxxx


----------



## petizens.com




----------



## petizens.com




----------



## uniquat

know it is really though competition, so one more of my cute kitties 
Danger is a Longhair LaPerm cat, in black mackerel tabby and white, 7 months old now
enjoy!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Baby Taylor









Rarrrrrrrrrrrrr!









Crunchy nut cornflakes are the best!  









oooooooooooo Ima fan of this! :aureola:









the boys together!


----------



## sazzyuk

Rusty









Smokey


----------



## Get-In-The-Van

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute kitten or cat photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator


http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=5157

This is my new kitten coco


----------



## flossy14

Molly-wants to be a model when she grows up!


----------



## flossy14

Maggie-in her gorgeous, comfy bed!


----------



## NikkiC

What a brilliant idea


----------



## lymorelynn

Ahhh! That last one is super cute :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Fireblade

This bed ain't big enough for the both of us.xxxxx


----------



## Tim_A

My little boy Marbles:





















(full-res pics available)


----------



## Danlit

great picture!!! that would make a great canvas.

Home Page- Invent Canvas - tel: 01782 271759 mobile: 07725 342617 - Original Wall Art, Hand Painted Canvas, Stretched Canvas Prints, Perspex Art, Personalised Cards & Mugs


----------



## JoJoGal

Wow, I did this once, and have no idea where it went.... LOL. 
I am new to the forum, and so far am immensely enjoying it. I'll try to get a few pics of my babies in here. From what I have seen, I can only do the thumbnails and then you can click on them to see full size.

I just don't have their pics on a website to be able to use that feature.


Anyway, hope you enjoy!
Jody


----------



## bbigerljodie

my beautiful cat Gizmo


----------



## siameyes

This is 'Baby Bear' my youngest Siamese at aged 6 months

Cass


----------



## siameyes

Forgot to add these 2 lovely girls my Foreign White 'Nush' and Black Oriental 'Lola'

Still both kittens.

cass


----------



## princessx87

Just some of my babies not enough space to add more:mad2:


----------



## springer

Belly Derm 









Bunny









Socrates


----------



## Moneo

My sleeping cat 
She is very special. In the last 10 year every time I was sick she sleept next to me. 
"Sleeping Dagi"


----------



## moomintroll69

My babies. Moomin & Winky


----------



## purplekitten

Father and Son









Stripes









Spike


----------



## sal_1988

here is my 6month old chocolate point siamese, "coco chanel"


----------



## kissthevegan

Okay so I really didn't feel like going to the newbie room for my first post, so instead I came to do what i do best - show off my cat  Plus I'm an amature photographer so this appealed to me much more 

Chris Cruise - Ireland | Facebook


----------



## Danlit

This is my cat Skip


----------



## ManniMancunian

Heres a pic of Mr Snuggle-Bug aka Snuggles  He's my 2 year old ESH.


----------



## Guest

ManniMancunian said:


> Heres a pic of Mr Snuggle-Bug aka Snuggles  He's my 2 year old ESH.


So cute...lovely pic.


----------



## ManniMancunian

Aww thanks Ony. He is gorgeous and suits that Santa Gear perfectly.


----------



## Danlit

my cats skip and kit.


----------



## Mollyrock

I just had to join in! 
Meet Lacie Blue.....









This is Saxon Marley....









Last but not least this handsome chap is Tiggz....









Hope you enjoyed meeting my babies


----------



## Angelic1

My gorgeous girl, Dolly.


----------



## donna81

myny


----------



## badbudgie

Here is my guys.

1. Lola - She was 4 in March and has been with us nearly 3 years. Her awful past still haunts her but she is a million times more confident and affectionate now. She is definately not the same timid, bald (bless her) little girl we took in.

2. Mani - He will be 4 in September and is Lola's son. He has also come on a lot and is also a very spoilt little boy. Best birthday present I have ever had.

3. Both - trying to share the radiator bed, I think by the squished formation Lola was there first!


----------



## ellie8024

this is my little cookie dough when she was a little younger, she STILL wont part with that mouse but its now missing a tail


----------



## Mollyrock

What beautiful cats


----------



## may

3 weeks old


----------



## harleigh

My baby Xander is the cutest!


----------



## Mollyrock

Ahhhhh, love that 4th pic soooooo cute


----------



## niki

How about this?? I love this piccy....









(Hope this works!! Its the first time i've attached anything to a post!!)


----------



## Amin

This is Ollie, At about Three month old.


----------



## zelda8701

heres a nice cat on for you all 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## zelda8701

or these , 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## sarahberra

I like the banner on your post. Do you place pets in homes? What is that for? I guess I could also click on it and explore. LOL


----------



## Anik

My Baby


----------



## KTKT

sorry, photos deleted.


----------



## RoseXchalky

here is my cutist pic of my kitten ever he is 8 months old and has the sweetest blue eyes.


----------



## allison6564

I think my two boys Stan and Ollie are the Cutest!!!!!:smilewinkgrin:

Can you belive that there is only 4 DAYS differance in age!!!! They are so funny together and have very appropriate names!!!! LOL For those who rememeber Laurel and HArdy!!!!


----------



## ShannonLouise.

I have emailed my photos to the website owner !


----------



## mollymurphy_2009

Quazzi at 4 weeks.


----------



## danielle d

Denis and Eric.... just cuddling


----------



## danielle d

Denis and Eric


----------



## chuchy

This is my Ollie a.k.a.Chuchy. He's about 8 years old and so laid back, beautiful!


----------



## dellie_4eva

tom tom the first pik

thoredore seconds pik

and kia third pik


----------



## chuchy

Anik said:


> My Baby


Sooooooooooooooo adorable and cute!


----------



## CrazyCatGirl

Meet Willow and Loki, the 2 lovely cats I'm fostering  x


----------



## chelleb2

this is my blue point birman kitten, ollie


----------



## Leah84

this is my twix


----------



## Laureng05

Mycavyangels said:


> Chloe


ommg she look EXACTLY like my cat Gary


----------



## Midnight

My Beautiful Midnight x


----------



## Hood49




----------



## RachyBobs

'No Mummy we aren't been naughty in the wine rack!'


----------



## Hood49

That is cute in the wine rack! No place to stock the wine anymore...:001_tt2:


----------



## BOCCA

couple of kitten ones of my lot


----------



## Cazza1974

Heres some of our little princess Dorrie


----------



## Abooksigun

Ok here's one from me!


----------



## chuchy

Soooooooooooo cute, all of them!


----------



## animallover09

Here are my cats.


----------



## girlie_girl

Love this lil baby. She always finds a way to make me smile.







Very sweet and never causes trouble.
Love the other posts as well  So cute!


----------



## Hood49

Victor just heard that I was preparing his yummies...
His whiskers are getting soooo big!


----------



## Inge




----------



## 1971

Zac


----------



## mezzer

what great pictures everyone is posting they are all very sweet.

Here are mine,


----------



## shaja

Well, here's my Snowie - The Macedonian Cat


----------



## parkershots

Here a couple of pics of our new cat 'Neo'. He's a gorgeous boy and was a great model


----------



## shaja

Everyone has beautiful cats.


----------



## Debcat

My youngest baby, Miss Mouse, she is now very pregnant and ready to have her babies any day.


----------



## chuchy

This is my newest cat, Charlie. He was born 7 years ago in the factory where i worked-it's a VERY long story, but he's now been with me 4 months and LOVES the home life and his 'big brother' Chuchy!


----------



## cupcake20

Love looking at everyones gorgeous cats! This is Violet Cupcake


----------



## lemonpie

Quick post to show off the kittens I am getting next month, will make a proper thread soon


----------



## Hood49

He is starting to loose his winter fur


----------



## sandypants

These are 3 pics or my cat sandy


----------



## $hAzZa

Jez(left) and sister Grace having a cuddle. They wouldn't be seen dead cuddling like that now these days!


----------



## doliglwt

Was this the kitten that was chasing her sister up my curtains two minutes ago? Hmmmm, can't be... too sweet :lol:


----------



## Apollo1

5 week old juno! arrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## agyness

My Basil


----------



## doliglwt

My little lion cub!


----------



## buffie

thats better now theres room for me


----------



## swan

*doliglwt*, oh my. I have one of those monsters too  I love raggies!

*agyness*, I love those too, and the eyes - wow.

*hood*, he is gorgeous!! ^_^

Here are my 4 entries:

Simba









My sis's kitten Keith









Willow









Camille


----------



## doliglwt

WoW! Swan, they are all beautiful but I think Camille is exceptional, what a stunner! x


----------



## Madster

This is a picture of when my cats were kittens  This was about ... 4 years ago? And they have grown a hell of alot since!
The bengal... the one with the stripy/ spotty kindof fur is called Collin. And this is him now! 

















And this... is my darling coco  Who sits on my lap most nights wanting to be brushed. 

















Previously, before I got Collin, coco was mothered by my older cat called Chloe.








That's her. We raised her from a young cat. After I found her as a stray when I was little. When she unfortunately had to be put to sleep, coco got lonely. And would often meow at the door. So we decided to get Collin. And they have been best friends since 

Next of all we have Charlie. Now charlie we got from a kitten also. But he was very small and ill at the time. My mum told me that the owner of the kittens wasn't looking after them so well. So she had to bring him home. As she couldn't leave him there. Charlie is a mix of a snow Bengal and a Siamese. He looks slightly strange. As everyone says. But I still love him to bits 










And that's all of my cats


----------



## Madster

Jayuzuri said:


> Some of our kittens from Jayuzuri Bengals


They are gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

Hehe, a bed of bengals! :001_wub:


----------



## may

Chocolate point girl age 7 weeks


----------



## JennyConnor

Teacle Aged 6 Months


----------



## ClaireLily

My darling baby Jessica


----------



## ClaireLily

My middle baby Bellinda


----------



## ClaireLily

Princess Tiffany


----------



## doliglwt

Claire, all three are real sweethearts but I think Tiffany should be a model, she's stunning!
K.xx


----------



## ClaireLily

doliglwt said:


> Claire, all three are real sweethearts but I think Tiffany should be a model, she's stunning!
> K.xx


Aww thank you, she is very regal or is that snobby?!!?!?


----------



## ClaireLily

may said:


> Chocolate point girl age 7 weeks


She is gorgeous! Will she grow into her ears? :lol: Sooo cute x


----------



## merothe

OMG am having a cuteness overload 

Here are some of mine - i have some others in my profile album :lol:


----------



## Iggy

I'm getting them in 2 weeks so I hope they count. (The light one and the dark one are mine) :thumbup:


----------



## loumike&eviepoo

this is star our black smoke british shorthair she is 16 weeks


----------



## lizaloo152

My new kitten Bailey who i bring home tomorrow!


----------



## Guy Smarvey

lizaloo152 said:


> My new kitten Bailey who i bring home tomorrow!


Aw, that's lovely!


----------



## fudgebubbles

sleepy bubbles has a rest


----------



## fudgebubbles

fudge having a rest in the bird bath before LUNCH


----------



## britishblueshorthair

When do i get my prize :lol:

This is gizmo a Cream British Shorthair. Both parents Blue British Shorthair.

He is very playful and loves to be around you. Hes currently lay on the end of my laptop whist I do this post :thumbup:


----------



## lizaloo152

I love these photos of my new kitten Izzy she is 11 weeks - look she is praying!


----------



## LiamPearce

Taken the day we got Gus.


----------



## angriesthedgehog

Mojo, an ex-stray cat








Mary, rescue cat (shes a squitten thats why her legs look odd)


----------



## Merenwenrago

Amy


----------



## TheRoxyLoves

Please enter George!!


----------



## britishblueshorthair

when do i find out if i have won lol


----------



## danielle d

Eric 1 year 6 months x


----------



## Sushi's Mummy

How do we know when we win? Is the contest over now?


----------



## kitenjusik

Looking through all the cats' photos, my favourite has to be Chanel, nine months old.


----------



## kitenjusik

I would like to share with you some weird photos I have downloaded from Google Search Engine...


----------



## juroxzg3

Meet Max


----------



## juroxzg3

steff79 said:


> scampy chops!!


What Specie is This i Have a Kitten 100% Looks Like That to The Last Hair!Plz i Dont Know His Specie


----------



## Sparkles87

William aka McGinger sitting still for once!


----------



## ehasler

Angel having a duvet day :Yawn:


----------



## 123fruitybooty

little goerge when he was a kitten :thumbup:


----------



## Hood49

Our Théo the first week we had him and a second picture when he is 7 month.
He already is 6.5 kilos and still growing


----------



## RedDvl311085

Busby 6-9 months


----------



## Jenny1966

with a face like this she will get away with anything!!!


----------



## ginajade

Sassy and Poppy <3 My babies


----------



## Siberian

Sasha (Russian Tabby Blue) & Alexei (Black) - Siberians

Spoilt rotten !!


----------



## homerdogy

My kitty Butterfly ! She is a farm kitty! She likes the outdoors! It is hard getting her in the house even when it is bitter cold she likes to stay in the shed! Homer chases her too!


----------



## mezzer

Dotty in her hammock and sleepy Buddy


----------



## Mariealana

Billy as a kitten :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

mmmmm............ Interesting







Lady

I'm soo pretty







Lady

Gwennie so cute








Tia kittens from last year


----------



## Siberian

homerdogy said:


> My kitty Butterfly ! She is a farm kitty! She likes the outdoors! It is hard getting her in the house even when it is bitter cold she likes to stay in the shed! Homer chases her too!


She has beautiful markings  Will also be keeping the mice away :thumbup:


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

[/ATTACH] this is my british short hair Sophie:thumbup:


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

man look at them teeth!
to daniel.d:thumbup:


----------



## AlfiesArk

Some adorably cute kittens


----------



## Jenny1966

I just think is sooooo cute ..... me and my dad


----------



## Hood49

Spring is in the air...


----------



## Hood49

Théo is getting to big for our chair


----------



## Ethos

A few pictures of our youngest cat peshine as a kitten  Our other dog sandy makes an appearance also.


----------



## Cloudygirl

two is cuter than one


----------



## sarahandluna

Luna shes the most playfull kitten and always happy


----------



## CandyApocalypse

Lovely shots. Here are some of Rose. Oh to get a decent camera again instead of my awful one...roll on July

















And Ivy


----------



## Guest

Cuddles


----------



## Viki

Monkey doing his cute pose!


----------



## NIKKID

Some beautiful cats here! I'll add my own baby - feel free to go AHHH when ready!


----------



## shimlad

aww these pictures are so cute!


----------



## AnimalArtist

I have 2 cats who hate being photographed but I do paint other people's cats.I've just finished one of the cat forum members little babies

On The Easel - - Villager Jim


----------



## Nathan C Holland

My little tom kitten Paul


----------



## Nathan C Holland

YouTube - ‪PaulandNala&#39;s Channel‬‏
There are videos of Paul and his big sister Nala here.:w00t:


----------



## Peter Galbavy

A recent one of Dicky, being contented and stretchy.


----------



## PatrickCampbell

Mycavyangels said:


> Chloe


Hi...she is so cute. Really, you have adorable cutie.


----------



## MooKatMoon

Nim helpng mum on the pooter


----------



## mstori

I have loads of fav pics, but this is a one im hoping to get framed (ive posted it before so apologies if seen)


----------



## doliglwt

Such a sweet photo, ahhhh


----------



## nessie11

This is 9 week old persian kitten, Lola

Lola also has her own youtube channel ‪xxLolaTheCatxx&#39;s Channel‬‏ - YouTube

Take care

xx


----------



## yufflepuff

you all have very cute pets! 

I would like to post some pictures of mine so here they are,

the two on the left is Tifa (top) Loki (bottom) and the right hand side is my old cat who recently passed away called minstrel


----------



## delurocats

@mstori, that is a very cute photo :001_tt1:

How many photos may I post?

This is Gallardo










And this is Bowie Milo & Evander


----------



## Anca

Berlioz singing









Iasmina hunting









Berlioz and Iasmina ... just kissing









Berlioz and Iasmina disagreeing


----------



## Puddycat

Our 2.


----------



## Llenya

How sweeeet they are! Beautiful kitty's.


----------



## MCWillow

As the first post was in 2008 I am wondering if this contest is still 

But gotta add a pic I took today anyway :lol:


PS: how do you add pics that don't come up as thumbnails?


----------



## Puddycat

MCWillow said:


> As the first post was in 2008 I am wondering if this contest is still
> 
> But gotta add a pic I took today anyway :lol:
> 
> PS: how do you add pics that don't come up as thumbnails?


I upload mine to a site called tinypic and then copy and paste the link for message boards.


----------



## Anca

Puddycat, they are absolutely adoooooorable! :001_tt1:

McWillow, I am using Photobucket to upload them and copy them right here. It may seem hard at first, as is anything else at the beginning.


----------



## Merenwenrago

*Amy*








*Amber*








Both cats being cute for me


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

This is one of me early foster kittens Jemima Puddle-Duck


----------



## Mimie

*Kittenfostermummy *, OMG...so cute...


----------



## Mimie

This is Peanut :


----------



## ellsbells0123

Is it Dinner time yet????


----------



## Ingrid25

this is Leo the birman!!!!!!!! he is 7 weeks old!


----------



## babygirls

Baby Dotty



Baby De-de


----------



## jegpad

Hansel and Gretel


----------



## Jiskefet

Gaudi









Xena hanging on


----------



## Anca

jegpad said:


> Hansel and Gretel


I've chosen this picture already as my screensaver, it says it all


----------



## cappagardi

Milly chilling out


----------



## cappagardi

more pics of our little Milly


----------



## Treaclesmum

My little boy, all played out...


----------



## miramar

My little cat:
Photo 1
Photo 2
Photo 3
Photo 4


----------



## Feral Life

Here are some of my feral cats! They are one big happy & cute family! 










EDIT...... Ouphs, i don't think my photo came out, i better try figure out how to post a photo!!! 










EDIT (again)....... My photo still didn't come out  i don't know what i'm doing wrong? I'll have to try figure this out before it drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Feral Life

Ok here i go again, i'll 'try' to post a photo of some of my feral kitties!!! Fingers crossed it works this time!! 









Its tiny, but it worked!!!


----------



## Feral Life

I tried to make this one bigger!


----------



## CatsdaBest

This is one of 3 cats, Max chilling out


----------



## jayem64

This is my cat Vinny, he was fast asleep on our bed and he looked so cute I had to take his picture!


----------



## jayem64

This is my precious boy Porky, he was rescued at the age of around 6 weeks after being dumped at the rubbish bins near where we live, we found him about a foot away from a busy main road half blind with eye secretions caused by cat flu, poor baby.


----------



## Jenni84

Here is a photo of my babies Stan & Hollie. They were fast asleep like this on my knee and didnt move for over 2 hours!


----------



## amy-louise

My misty chilling while we watched tv


----------



## jayem64

This is Jasmine

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/375274_2418265570861_1078022978_2581688_727731222_n.jpg


----------



## calligator

Forum, meet Dixie...










And forum, meet Hobbes...










And finally, the two trouble-makers together...


----------



## jdogg1873

Check these out... Sebo, Mumble then Stewie...


----------



## we love bsh's




----------



## Holly1234

Dexter, Penny and Millie


----------



## katyn82

Milo the kitten being groomed!


----------



## rcmadd

kittens..


----------



## minern

heres my stunning new baby bella trix


----------



## catlover0581

here are Freddy aged 16 weeks, and Tilly aged 7 weeks - best friends


----------



## amy-louise

Misty doing her cute I'm doing nothing wrong love me face!!!


----------



## Mimie

This is my new kitty, the photos are just taken yesterday.
His name is Lollipop.


----------



## ps60

And here's our three years old little girl:


----------



## marlynaveve

This is my man Woody, his mum was a 'posh' Snowshoe, but she lapsed and had an affair with the local Romeo. Naughty girl


----------



## marlynaveve

Amy Louise
Misty looks like the female version of my Woody.lol


----------



## janja

not a picture but it s too adorable kitten on video: :thumbsup:

CUTEST TIRED KITTEN VIDEO EVER!baby cat sleeping-can´t keep her little kitty head up!!! - YouTube


----------



## Mollymog

Rosie


----------



## AlexJC

Adorable every single one :thumbup:


----------



## trueblue19

Awwwwwww cuteness overload:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:!!! Here are my furbabies:


----------



## rcmadd

i dont know if i have done this...but i will post these..
diazy








cruz


----------



## caitlinwade

heres oliver!, and black moggy who doesnt have a tail due to amputation 
hes 14 and still going strong! haha


----------



## Anca

Oliver is a black beauty, he looks fantastic at his age, beautiful shiny coat.


----------



## AlexTurley

Heffin - 9 months old Bengal

only this adorable when he wants his own way


----------



## caitlinwade

Anca said:


> Oliver is a black beauty, he looks fantastic at his age, beautiful shiny coat.


hahaha! hes a got a little podge now, that photo was taken 2 years ago! he looks the same but with a tiny podge because my next door neighbours have decided to start feeding him, so he gets more than what he needs! haha


----------



## caitlinwade

AlexTurley said:


> Heffin - 9 months old Bengal
> 
> only this adorable when he wants his own way


hes beautiful! i wanted a bengal, but then i got offered a free chinchilla persian from my aunty whos a breeder! so i decided to go with that 1 more week until its due to be born!!!!!


----------



## MrsPurrfect

Ollie


----------



## Leto

Bella playing hide & seek.









The wind was blowing through the window, consequently making Bella pull this funny face. Hehe.









Kung-Fu Kitten aint' got nothing on Panda ;P









Does her bum look big in those? Hehehe.









Just catching the sun rays =D. This picture is one of my favourites of Bella. I think this picture makes her even MORE beautiful than she is already. It's able to highlight some of my favourite features about her & the sun bought out her eyes. She was only about 4 months old in this picture (She is now 8 months), yet.... It makes her look far more mature facially. No editing has been done to this picture except re-sizing =). Photo taken via my iphone 4s.









Misty playing with pink mousey









Misty isn't very photogenic, bless her. Every time I have tried to snap a photo that would have been really good, she moves. So... I think getting her when she is asleep works a treat ;P









Oh, hello camera!









Misty likes to follow me to the toilet & sit on the back of the toilet system 









Fishies!! Misty loves to watch them. Granted, she's probably thinking how good they will taste in her dinner bowl. 









Sister snuggles!









Team work in attempting to catch the bees. They haven't been going out too long, but they are growing in confidence every day. They seem to find catching bees and chasing flies far more interesting than attempting to explore 









Wow. Apologies for how many photos there are. There are just too many of them for me to pick between. Sorry


----------



## Guest

This is Jasmine the Naughty Tortie!!


----------



## Treenie

Dink: cute pics :001_wub:


----------



## AllieAndy




----------



## AllieAndy




----------



## angel2012

Alvin 10 weeks old


----------



## angel2012

Our other baby boy Marley at 10 week old too


----------



## angel2012

This is our lil girl Willow age 13weeks Only have a very select few pic's as she was hand reared and prefers a head butt to ur hand n camera rather than letting u take a pic lol


----------



## jeannie7494

My YOUTUBE famous kitty ~♥~ Amelia Badelia ~♥~

I want to show her video too, but I don't know how to make them show up, so I'll just put in the link:

Cute!!! Baby Kitten & Baby Bunny Friends - YouTube


----------



## Jazzz

a few of my fosters from Little Paws Kitten Rescue and one of my little rough scale python! i think shes adorable =3


----------



## claudiabear




----------



## Lauzndani




----------



## Kerrigannn

This is a shot I got of Max while he was sleeping


----------



## catgeoffrey

Here is our little Geoffrey - he is a cutie, even if I do say so myself!


----------



## Femke

This is Koda:


----------



## $hAzZa

Femke said:


> This is Koda:


Aww he is lovely......not sure if it's a girl or a boy, but still cute!


----------



## Femke

$hAzZa said:


> Aww he is lovely......not sure if it's a girl or a boy, but still cute!


It's a boy, 12 weeks old now and a British Shorthair -blue colourpoint. We love him to bits!


----------



## Pocahontas31

My 4 month old Russian blue, Bella


----------



## felis

BSH Bertie from London - photo taken yesterday- when he turned 3 months old. Eyeing up a Catnip Mouse


----------



## tonyworthy

our new kitten Ellie, logging onto Pet Forum. 

and if I can't sit on your lap, I will sit on your laptop!


----------



## Mama Kray

my gorgeous tigger in the becks box .. and tom in the coffee table drawer .. both are much too big now for either of these hidey holes lol


----------



## whitburnwhiskers

These are of my lovely kitten Boop - who is always falling asleep somewhere or other! Rach xxx


----------



## DreamRaiderr




----------



## Dollywinks Pet Transport

How about


----------



## waginnwalkin




----------



## dharma66

Sorry for putting this picture everywhere, but for those who haven't seen him elsewhere, this is my beautiful Ernie who died on Monday night.

Not a 'cute' picture, perhaps, but I think he deserves a space on this thread.


Untitled by dharmaphil, on Flickr


----------



## Calvine

Beautiful cat, so awful. Did you find him eventually?
xxx


----------



## dharma66

Sadly we never recovered his body. The police who picked him up just dumped him somewhere.


----------



## waginnwalkin

This was my baby boy TJ R.I.P buddy <3


----------



## DaisyXo

Daisy 9 weeks old


----------



## bayseaside

Oscar, my beautiful nightmare half bengal thing. 









cuddling his mr mouse toy!









me and my monster!









santa does exist!









all grown up and a total heart melter! (which is just as well, considering he is a terror!)


----------



## heleni

she is my 15y old baby!!!!!!!!she will always be my kitten!!!


----------



## catrinka88

My little buddy at 8 weeks


----------



## catrinka88

More of Buddy


----------



## catrinka88

Final one (wont let me do more than 1 attachment at a time!)


----------



## Beaniev86

Oreo


----------



## PingPong123

My gorgeous little boy Pongo :001_wub:


----------



## vampirecatladyx

My ginger tome Bobby x


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Sammy my crossbreed dog x


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Angel my fluffy cat






x


----------



## MrsWright

Here's my fluff ball Simba!


----------



## vampirecatladyx

he is so sweet x


----------



## AngieM

Obe


----------



## AngieM

Harley


----------



## AngieM

Jinx at about 12 weeks


----------



## Citrineblue

Reuben at 8 weeks.......... my cute little bundle. (Lilac colourpoint BSH)

Harvey 16 weeks........ my older bundle. ( Cream colourpoint BSH)


----------



## Guest

Cuddles is 3 years old but still acts like she is a kitten, always getting up to mischief


----------



## LittleRockiLover

my rocki balboa


----------



## Obvious

Shadow


----------



## FaKS

Pic for the cute pet contest:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=266227163499672&set=a.263841343738254.59697.145864028869320&type=1&theater


----------



## Ella11

Heres my photos!


----------



## Greysea

Hello! Here is my cat, her name is Marcel


----------



## catrinka88

My buddy seems all Grown up now, and has a new best friend called diesel


----------



## ChrisKon

Meet my wonderful feline friends....Max & Buena!


----------



## AngieM

Jinxy has went and got all big.....6 months old now


----------



## PGtips




----------



## MariannaBr

So many cute pictures with cats! I enjoyed watching them!
Look the pic I recently found ;-)

________________________
http://www.dvdvideosoft.com


----------



## Houghter

This Is Dexter,
He is a 9 month old Tabby and is a massive softie


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Cas smiling as he's cuddling Nora - Nora - Cas as a tiny kitten


----------



## CATCOTA

Very Nice Collection Great guys


----------



## LynzSweetie

:001_wub:


----------



## Lemonie17

OMG!! They are all soo adorable!!! I've spent far too long oohing and ahhing at them

I will add a couple of mine....


----------



## Lemonie17

This is one of our two 7 week old kittens called Mischief


----------



## Lemonie17

This is her sister Mayhem


----------



## Lemonie17

This is my Bailey, he'll be seven next week. My gorgeous baby


----------



## muffin143

a few recent ones of my boy fluffy 1yr xxx


----------



## Philosophical

While they were snoozing this afternoon... how could I resist?


----------



## temsley

Tweedle Dee said:


> Here's some pic's of my new little Maine coon kitten Mimosa, she is just over 8 weeks in these pic's.....Angela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with my Blue Mitted Ragdoll Whisper.


Where can i get a kitten like that gray one and how much would i expect to pay for 2 of them??? so cute


----------



## temsley

R.I.P. Toby










R.I.P. Bobby










My gorgeous Sammy










Sammy and Bobby



















Wish i could get Sammy doing his meerkat impression which he does when someone comes to the door
missed it this morning when the postman came


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum

The babies cuddling! How sweet


----------



## Matti

Smiling in his sleep....


----------



## marita260388

this is my cat Patchy. Shes a darling


----------



## marita260388

Tobi Age 2 St Helens My little baby boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## marita260388

Before and after!!!!!!!! Patchy looking at herself when she was a kitten!!!!!!!!

My little Mrs Fluffy Pants lol thats what I call her!!!!!!


----------



## adrewsec

OMG !!! I'm enjoying this thread,Sooo Cute


----------



## Jduh

My pensive little guy Hec.


----------



## louise2

my gorgeous girl!! noticed everyone was posting pics so thought i would join in


----------



## Terrehh

Norah ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Harveybash

Thought I'd join in too lol ...


----------



## mariebx19

sparky♥






tilly♥


----------



## JoeysMum

Koko and Pushka


----------



## JANICE199

*My Kai dead to the world.*


----------



## Dave the Brave

Wanted to add one of Dave


----------



## Lauraaa

This is my little girl who is nearly 10 weeks old now!


----------



## profx

todd today


----------



## catzrule

What about my Frown Cat? He is still adoptable, too!


----------



## EmmaMia

This is Mia a few days or so after I got her and she was finding her paws..

That boot was nice and tidy in the corner with the other boot. She says it looks better there.


----------



## george1111

here is George (ginger) and Maude (black and white) maude is very camera shy so not easy get any good pics.
our spoilt babies.


----------



## Catloverbearsden

This is my two furbabies Barney (sitting) and Becky when they were about 14 weeks old


----------



## Catloverbearsden

Barney enjoying the sun


----------



## Catloverbearsden

Becky enjoying the sun (sorry don't know how to put multiple uploads to the same post)


----------



## Linda2147

fishing bengal - ViewBug.com

For some reason I can't load the picture, but you can see it by clicking on the link

This is my bengal, fishing. He is quite a character


----------



## Dusan

Hello everybody! A few days ago this kitten came in my courtyard. But i dont have idea what breed is this.


























Could someone tell me?


----------



## Brookes

Scout loves her 3 way tunnel - she had it since she was a kitten and hasn't grown out of it yet. Sometimes she dives into it with such energy it ends up the other side of the kitchen.
Cuddly old Molly, the most tolerant and good natured cat.


----------



## rodrigocswm

Salem the cat


----------



## georgypan

Dusan, your courtyard kitten looks to me like a Maine Coon.


----------



## DominicGarside

Terrehh said:


> Norah ! :thumbup1:


Lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## builder

my cat, she is about 6 weeks old in the picture


----------



## bordie

....................................................................................


----------



## Helen23254

Daisy...in a box!! She loves any type of box XD


----------



## Siamese Mommy

Lucky when he was a kitten - he and his furry pals!


----------



## ALR

Bubble showing me he's been neutered!


----------



## hunnybun

Its a hard life being a cat. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Nina25

Double trouble


----------



## Soozi

Here's my Liddy I think it's cute.


----------



## kitcat77

This whole thread is full of the most gorgeous cats! You can probably tell I'm a bit obsessed with cats 

Heres a picture of my baby, one of my favourite pictures of him.


----------



## kitcat77

Ok I'll try again as didn't manage to attach the pic last time!


----------



## 3furryfriends

Princess & Ginge (Sorry Alice hehe), this was when Princess was still a kitten.


----------



## Linda2147

This is baby Orri, a purebred bengal kitten. Four months old with his first mouse catch.


----------



## Azula

My cutie Zelda


----------



## Tinky

Here is Tinks, my Domestic Longhair at around 10 weeks old!


----------



## Georgia_louise7

My curious little monkey!


----------



## blade100

10 week old Arthur ragdoll


----------



## Hannahlxck

Loki


----------



## Hannahlxck

Loki @ 9 weeks x


----------



## vabank

The photo taken from our --> Facebook page <--
:Cat:Kiss


----------



## kidwispa

Hi,

I'm new to the forum but here's a photo of my beautiful cat Harmony!









I'm not sure what the rules are regarding links to external sites (if this isn't allowed then please let me know!) but I've recently set her up with an Instagram page @x.harmony.x so please follow her!

x


----------



## MrsDavies

Munch......


----------



## MrsDavies

View media item 74678
My beautiful best friend


----------



## ab1g41l

My little Binxi sitting like a boy!


----------



## ab1g41l

Little Pipp


----------



## Vicky_g

Little pickle the slightly naughty tortie


----------



## NamiWarwick

My two kitties, Warwick and Nami


----------



## Medran

Oliver:









Nubia:


----------



## Bluehaven

Summer, one of seven kitties from a pregnant rescued Britishshorthair who was only 8months herself. Summer is incredibly vocal and loves to try and emulate human speech...all the time.


----------



## Helen1990

Leo


----------



## Ali1808




----------



## Hazelxox

this my cute hazel! 8 months! growing so fast!


----------



## Hazelxox

this is hazel at about 5/6months


----------



## Kayakoza

All of these pics are way too cute, glad I don't have to hoose between them


----------



## Shogun

Kittings


----------



## muffingizmo

Muffin, a little kitty in this big world


----------



## jessicaclark

Ali1808 our cat is beautiful and adoreable :Kiss


----------



## maxipuss2014

I loved looking through and seeing all the cute cats/kitties out there. I couldn't help but post one of my Blue Bear - Maximus Albalou


----------



## Brianh

My cutest dog in Korea


----------



## Justlovecats9

The most adorable cat I've ever had....lost 2 months ago so sad!


----------



## coukie

Tweedle Dee said:


> Here's a few of my kitties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Funny I have the same cats... ;-) and the same plant as this one and I've been wondering for some time now if it's toxic for my little kitties... Do you know?


----------



## Linda2147

my bengal boy


----------



## KittenEevee

I love this photo of my kitten Eevee.


----------



## Linda2147

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute kitten or cat photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator


This is Orri, he is a bengal


----------



## Kiki Lolly Remi

Lolly, the 9 month old tuxedo rescue cat. Lolly was found with her mother and siblings behind a bin! She now lives with her two sisters and is a vocal and loving little girl.


----------



## Donna28

Oscar


----------



## joeeamer

our lovely ragdoll kitten, willma


----------



## lizzierose

Luna


----------



## Alexhannah

joeeamer said:


> our lovely ragdoll kitten, willma


She is stunning and such a pretty name


----------



## joeeamer

Alexhannah said:


> She is stunning and such a pretty name


Thank you  she is lovely!


----------



## JamesandMya

Hey there, we do not know if this contest is still open, but as threat is not closed, we assume we can still submit. here is our little Mya with bandana and James wrapped up in the towel.

we post our pics on instagram under @JamesandMya please check us out there too


----------



## Linda2147

Meet Miss Sandy Claws, she is an early Christmas present from my daughter, she is a ten week old snow leopard bengal. She has a big brother bengal and a siamese sister.

https://pix.sfly.com/yz0mxf


----------



## Mark85

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute kitten or cat photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator





petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute kitten or cat photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator





petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute kitten or cat photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here or email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your photos
> Mark
> Pet Forums Administrator









Biscuit


----------



## TriTri

Tessytwoshoes is sooooooo cute.
View attachment 355722


----------



## TriTri

Tessytwoshoes is sooooooooo cute!


----------



## PipPerry

Deep love for this one! Pip x


----------



## Loki&Baelish

Loki


----------



## Aliann92am

My boy rebel


----------



## Shane Kent

My little princess Kitty.








My buddy Taz.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> My little princess Kitty.


Nice! Did Karen take those pics? They look like professional glamour shots.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Yes Karen took those, I could never get that nice a closeup photo.


----------



## Sophiespn

My rescued missy and her newborn baby boy Gizmo, the third born of 5 kittens


----------



## Foxxycat

Honeybee is cute!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

this is not any of my 2 boys 'Monster & Menace'








my boys were once that cute, but they are 2 year old now


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Naomi1605

Our handsome Louie Cat. He's a tall guy!


----------



## Dannii Reekie

Fifi coming home at 10 weeks


----------



## D2theork

Anele Jessica said:


> ..monkeys!...............


Pic #3 winner lol


----------



## Bobby Burrows

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Thymian

Look at Lyra's danger mittens








And such a sleepy kitten!


----------



## sumithykk




----------



## CPatt

Harry and Molly


----------



## Emerald shine

Sonic


----------



## Monster999

'sup?


----------

